

RailsRumble 2009 Registration is now open - kapitti
http://r09.railsrumble.com/

======
kapitti
Team 'The Lame Ducks', previously known as Great Lakes Geeks, will be
competing again this year, defending our 2008 win (<http://meetinbetween.us>).
Who else from the HN community will be competing this year?

------
zackadams
Anyone in Atlanta interested in forming a team? If so I'll be at ATLRUG
Wednesday, let's chat.

